# New Build - continuous beeping sound



## fanosbeware (May 4, 2010)

Hello,

This is my first time posting on your site and am hoping I will get the help I need here since it looks like there are a lot of tech. guys that know all about computers.

Okay, I am also having an issue similar to this. I am building my first desktop.

Equipment I am usingEverything listed below is brand new)
-Gigabyte Motherboard (GA-P55A-UD3)
-Intel Core i5 Processor(Quad core)
-Asus Graphics Card (ENGT220-1 GIG ONBOARD MEMORY HDMI).
-320 Gig SATA Harddrive

I followed the instructions exactly and got everything plugged in, but, when i turn the system on I get nothing showing up on the monitor and also hear a long continious beeping sound that repeats over and over. 

All beeping codes I have looked up do not say anything over 11 beeps but mine seems to do a lot more then that. 

Things I have checked;
-Graphics card fan spins when system is on. As soon as I plus the vga cable into the card the screen acts and sounds like its going to turn on but then says no signal.
-Motherboard is not touching the case that I build this in at all.
-There are no loose screws or anything along those lines anywhere in the case.

Please help me. I am so clueless on what is going on. I had a friend that usually knows about this kind of stuff look at it for me but he can't figure out the beeping either.

Is something plugged in improperly? According to the manual everything seems to be in its proper position.

If needed I can take clear pictures of what i have to show someone.

Thank you in advance for anyone who may be able to help me.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Continuous beeps are usually due to power or a loose card. Make sure all cards and RAM sticks are firmly inserted into the motherboard slots and locked in position (RAM and PCIE graphics cards have a locking clip). Check the power connectors to all devices. Make sure the motherboard is attached to the case using all the standoffs. Tets the RAM one stick at a time.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what psu

brand
model
wattage

check the beep error code here

www.bioscentral.com


----------



## fanosbeware (May 4, 2010)

Hello,

Sorry for the late reply. The cpu i am using is a brand new Intel Core i5 Processor(Quad core)

This is the other hardware i am using.

-Gigabyte Motherboard (GA-P55A-UD3)
-Intel Core i5 Processor(Quad core)
-Asus Graphics Card (ENGT220-1 GIG ONBOARD MEMORY HDMI).
-320 Gig SATA Harddrive

The wattage of my power supply is 650watts.


i have checked the graphics card and cpu a thousand times but noghitng is changing. I am so lost on this.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Make and model of PSU?

Have you checked the RAM?


----------



## placko (Apr 19, 2010)

Or there is a CMOS clearing switch on the back panel of the motherboard and it's stuck at ON position.


----------

